# opening day



## blue fox 1 (Jun 10, 2008)

so just shootin a line to c who is chompin at the bit for opening day?


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Can't come soon enough! We'll be hunting Nimisilia, you?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## blue fox 1 (Jun 10, 2008)

grand river wildlife area.....unfortunatly i dont have any private swamp or ponds to waterfowl hunt on..it gets pretty shot up after the first day but it is always fun.


----------



## BuckeyeZac (Aug 15, 2012)

Can't wait! good luck everybody!


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Brother got picked for pickeral, so we'll be heading up there.


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice, got to wait till next weekend for our NZ spots. The scouting reports have been looking very good.

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

BobcatJB said:


> Can't come soon enough! We'll be hunting Nimisilia, you?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


wow me too thats funny ....


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

ff111`. you hunting nimi? thaught you had some good private spots. hunted nime about 5 times for the opener and there is nothing to get excited about at all. now if you said long lake then that would be different.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ill be huntin public first day, always do no use in shooting up your private spots on first day.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

My waiting is finally over. I shot 6 today in the MI. South zone opener. All I can say is ahhhhh. Shot 2 bw teal, 2 woodies and 2 drake mallards that were both eclipse. My 2 yr old lab did great. She had a blast as did I.

Will most likely hunt the Ohio opener in the eve. Up @ 2:30am this today was enough.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I'll be at pickerel opening day, but not too excited about my unit assignment. I am surrounded on four sides, dead in the middle of the main block. Looks like it will be a tough day. But at least I won't be elbow to elbow in a public marsh somewhere.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

can't wait for the opener...first time out with the kids, can't get here soon enough!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

freyedknot said:


> ff111`. you hunting nimi? thaught you had some good private spots. hunted nime about 5 times for the opener and there is nothing to get excited about at all. now if you said long lake then that would be different.[/Q
> 
> it was a joke ..hes going to hunt with I SHOCK EM ...i have my first 15 days planed out ...saturday i am taking some kids hunting sunday a buddys comming up to duck hunt ..monday turkey hunt if no rain.. then slay some ducks....
> 
> and besides that the ducks i want dont show up till late in the year ..


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thaught it was a joke,nimi can be a rotfest,at least till the divers show up.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Did some scouting and kicked up a good 50 duck from right in front of the spot I plan to hunt. It's lookin good!


----------

